# Worst site of 2010



## Weareoff

Let's have brief details of the worst site you have visited in 2010. Try to keep comments legal!
Also if you have good news to report, tell us about the best site you have stayed on in 2010. 
That's on a different thread called "Your best site of 2010"


----------



## Techno100

Kaims country park
£26 poor grassy pitch poor toilets/showers 99% static vans. Should be £10 maximum but wont go again.


----------



## 1302

I think I made my choice a while back....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-94304-this-campsite-needs-to-be-avoided.html

Sh8thole


----------



## JohnGun

Stanwix holiday park, full of louts


----------



## EJB

Bergen Bobil parking in Norway:-

Bergen MH site


----------

